# ATTN: ARTISTS ATTENDING FCN



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

Read the rules: event:http://www.michiganfurs.com/forum/i.....p?topic=5326.0

Tlr WE WILL NOT BE PERMITTED TO SELL ORIGINAL ARTWORK

What makes them so different than other artists alleys from previous cons? We need to stand up to this!

I'm trying to get a petition going, but to speed up the process  email the fcn staff at 

fcn-2010[at]furryconnectionnorth.com

Titled "Artists Alley Protest"

WE NEED TO STAND UP TO THIS!

okay I'm done.						Lucky Lindsay


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 15, 2010)

As I interpreted, you can sell original artwork, but they discourage you *only* bringing pre-made art to sell as you would be taking space from other patrons who are there to take commissions during the convention. They mentioned that you should take that sort of business to the dealer's room. However, they do outright ban non-original pre-made things which as they describe are things like bookmarks, buttons, prints, or anything produced en masse.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> As I interpreted, you can sell original artwork, but they discourage you *only* bringing pre-made art to sell as you would be taking space from other patrons who are there to take commissions during the convention. They mentioned that you should take that sort of business to the dealer's room. However, they do outright ban non-original pre-made things which as they describe are things like bookmarks, buttons, prints, or anything produced en masse.




from what I understand, from below comments to that thread, you arent even allowed to sell originals. They are  wording it very odd.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Feb 15, 2010)

Boy, did my mind wander while reading this nonsense.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

the FCN rules or my thread? lol


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 15, 2010)

That's just idiotic, whoever came up with that rule needs to be pimp slapped.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

haha nice. And I agree, it's not like their con is exclusive or something. But it is what it is :/


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 15, 2010)

Umm...maybe I interpreted it wrong, but it looks to me like selling original artwork is fine. I don't think they want you selling prints.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Umm...maybe I interpreted it wrong, but it looks to me like selling original artwork is fine. I don't think they want you selling prints.



That's what I got outta it too. It was the first sentence I read....No duplicates, only originals.....

Makes sense as people can just make ONE doodle, copy it 30000 times and sell it  for $5 which isn't quite fair as that $5 could go to someone else's hard labor at another table.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

"Artist's Alley is intended to be for art created and commissioned at Furry Connection North.  If your sole intention is to sell originals, you will need to obtain a Dealer's table."


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

"Artist's Alley is intended to be for art created and commissioned at Furry Connection North.  If your sole intention is to sell originals, you will need to obtain a Dealer's table." I agree, but it was no originals for the previous year as well.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 15, 2010)

LuckyLindsay said:


> "Artist's Alley is intended to be for art created and commissioned at Furry Connection North.  If your sole intention is to sell originals, you will need to obtain a Dealer's table." I agree, but it was no originals for the previous year as well.



That's hard to make out, seems to me that the general public (aka anyone who doesn't have a table) can go around selling their duplicated work to the masses while the people who rented the tables sell the good stuff I guess....It's quite an incentive to actually get a table as you yourself can get big money from selling originals compared to duplicates which in turn helps pay for the overwhelming cost to rent out wherever the Convention is being held....


Edit: If you don't mind me asking, where in PA are you located?


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

it certainly is an incentive to get a table..but the dealers room is full, wich poses another problem.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 15, 2010)

hide your art under your trenchcoat to sell.
people will buy it more if its kinky contraband.


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

possibly


----------



## Firepyro (Feb 15, 2010)

Do they not proofread these things or ask "Hey, do you guys think this can be misinterpreted in any way?""


----------



## LuckyLindsay (Feb 15, 2010)

WHY SHOULD WE PROOFREAD WE HAVE SPELLCHECK. *snerks*


----------



## Firepyro (Feb 15, 2010)

LuckyLindsay said:


> WHY SHOULD WE PROOFREAD WE HAVE SPELLCHECK. *snerks*


FCN has the Dorsai anyway (aka "The Fun Police").

"SIR, PLEASE STOP, YOU'RE ENJOYING YOURSELF TOO MUCH FOR THIS CON!"

Now the Dorsai can Fun Police the artists, too!


----------



## Arikla (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, the wording is confusing.. .as I can read from later clarification:

Artist's Alley: Can sell original art you create at the con for someone... ie: on-the-spot art. CANNOT sell original art you made before the con and brought along just to sell... unless it is for someone who is picking it up at the con. Also cannot sell mass-produced art (prints, etc).

Dealer's Den: can sell mass-produced art AND pre-made originals.

My thought on this is for ease of motion... Artist's Alley has no way to block things off and "close" the room (at least last year it was just a curtain). So, if all you have is a stack of paper, pens and pencils... it is easier to pack it back out when the Alley closes and in when it opens. Have stacks of prints and displays make it awkward for others in the Alley. Dealer's pay for the privilege of having a room that can be locked and closed and the same table every day... so they can have stacks of prints and originals because they don't have to pack them out every evening.

If you want a really open Artist's Alley policy, go to Nakamacon in Madison, WI in May... Artist's Alley is essentially a Dealer's den that has to be removed each night.


----------

